# Paintball Photography



## Dillard (Oct 29, 2011)

Spent the day shooting tournament paintball...Let me know what y'all think!

















Shot with a D90 and nikon 300mm f/4


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 29, 2011)

These are great. Nice work.


----------



## les_stockton (Nov 3, 2011)

I shoot a lot of sports but this is one that I've not gotten around to.  I've been meaning to go out and try it.  I have done paintball before and it was a blast.  I've just not photographed it.
One thing I'm wondering is how you were able to get a spot where you should shoot from and get them from their front view, and yet still be where you were out of the line of fire.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolutely love it! I've shot some woodsball before, but no speedball. I have a hard time find speedball fields that will let me on the field while play is going on. Do you by any chance have a cover of some sort for your camera to keep it clean of paint spatter?? I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 3, 2011)

id imagine a zoom lens and laying on the ground most likely.     some good shots here. i like that you see the splash in the first one as he's diving in. used to love to play till my knees started going out on me.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 3, 2011)

maybe more exploding paintballs on people?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 3, 2011)

Is #2 what I think it is, a guy left a cap open and is dropping paintballs?  I really like that shot, very cool.  These make me want to take the paintball guns out.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:    Some of the best paintball shots I've seen here.  The 300mm f/4 is a great lens IMO and this shows why.


----------



## Dillard (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks guys!

I've played tournament paintball for about the last 5 years and recently quit due to college, but this is my way of staying around it 




shootermcgavin said:


> Is #2 what I think it is, a guy left a cap open and is dropping paintballs?  I really like that shot, very cool.  These make me want to take the paintball guns out.


 yessir, the guy was reloading and dropped his pod



mangtarn said:


> maybe more exploding paintballs on people?


 Trust me, I would love too! Someone handed me a gun, so i spent a little more time shooting a gun rather then my camera 



Sammie_Lou said:


> Absolutely love it! I've shot some woodsball before, but no speedball. I have a hard time find speedball fields that will let me on the field while play is going on. Do you by any chance have a cover of some sort for your camera to keep it clean of paint spatter?? I'm looking for something like that.


 A lot of guys use a rain cover, although i've found a gallon size ziplock works GREAT. Pretty much the same thing for much cheaper



les_stockton said:


> I shoot a lot of sports but this is one that I've not gotten around to.  I've been meaning to go out and try it.  I have done paintball before and it was a blast.  I've just not photographed it.
> One thing I'm wondering is how you were able to get a spot where you should shoot from and get them from their front view, and yet still be where you were out of the line of fire.


I shot these with a 300mm F/4, which turned out to be GREAT for paintball. If you know the terminology, I was shooting from the snake side line, usually on my knees and elbows.


----------

